
On the (In)Security of Automotive Remote Keyless Entry Systems - sveme
https://www.usenix.org/conference/usenixsecurity16/technical-sessions/presentation/garcia
======
sveme
Just as an additional pointer, the German newspaper _Sueddeutsche Zeitung_
opened up today with a bit on the ease with which 100 million cars worldwide
are exposed to a badly implemented remote car key system:
[http://www.sueddeutsche.de/auto/funkfernbedienungen-
geknackt...](http://www.sueddeutsche.de/auto/funkfernbedienungen-geknackt-
sicherheitsluecke-bei-millionen-autos-1.3116841)

Wired has some stuff on it as well: [https://www.wired.com/2016/08/oh-good-
new-hack-can-unlock-10...](https://www.wired.com/2016/08/oh-good-new-hack-can-
unlock-100-million-volkswagens/)

